# Traduire OS 9.0.4 de l'anglais au français ??



## DARKEMUS (1 Avril 2010)

Je viens d'enchérir sur Ebay afin de récupérer un OS 9.0 pour mon PPC 4400.
En espérant que je gagne l'enchère et que le Cd marche...

Je n'ai que la 8.6, qui tourne correctement, mais nombre de logiciels nécessitent la 9.
Notamment Itunes et Toast 5.
J'ai perdu la version française dans mon déménagement.
Mes versions imacs ne sont bien évidemment pas compatibles.

Je possède toutefois une version anglaise. 
Existe t'il un moyen de patcher cette version, avec par exemple les fichiers situés sur les Cd de mon imacs ??

Gilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

A priori, je dirais non, contrairement à Mac OS X, Mac OS 9 n'est pas "multilangue" (dans les Mac OS version 9.xFU, le "FU signifie "Français Universel").

Théoriquement, ça serait possible avec Resedit, mais ça représenterait plusieurs semaines de travail à plein temps à mon avis !


----------



## Invité (1 Avril 2010)

C'est quasiment impossible. 
La seule solution c'est ResEdit ou son équivalent payant dont le nom m'échappe, mais de toutes façons il suffit d'ouvrir le "STR#" (j'ai pas compté, mais peut être 80 trucs à traduire) du Finder par exemple pour se rendre compte du boulot. 
Après, il y a tout le reste. System, les extensions (bonjour le travail), les TdB, etc


----------



## DARKEMUS (2 Avril 2010)

Après une très longue réflexion d'une seconde avec moi même, je crois que je vais me passer de pratiquer cette manipulation qui risque de venir à bout de mes pauvres nerfs de bidouilleur en herbe...

On va croiser les doigts pour Ebay...

Merci de vos orientations techniques en tout cas !

Gilles


----------

